# Pure Power Plant, Nirvana



## kebnekajse (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought a 10-pack of PPP from Nirvana a bit over a year ago.  I have grown 4 from seed, i gave away 3, and followed them through the grow, had one that never germed and still have two left. They have changed the description on the nirvana website. Don't know if the beans are different now, but when i bought them they were from south africa, never hybridized. They are now they say.

The phenotypes didn't vary much. Indica/sativa leafes, trippled in height after 12/12. Yield is pretty good and she is fairly strong. Got plenty of ups in the stone... Taste is not too good. The smoke has a somewhat chemical or petroleum taste. I don't think it's due to bad flushing or anything, it's just how she is. But this is where the phenos varied the most, there were better and worse plants. 

Easy to grow, can take just about anything and still come back. Had a hermie because of lightleak though, and a friend had one for no reason at all, but there were no seeds. All plants matured fast up untill week 7, then it slowed down. I say nine weeks minimum for this one. 

She responds very well to training of all kinds, when untrained she has the classic christmas tree look. Can't say too much about nutes, i kept it very simple. Hesi/Canna main nutes and some pk 13/14. I didn't care to find out how heavy i could feed her, kept it pretty low and raised when she looked pale. 

I hope someone finds this usefull.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like they have tried to improve on the seed quality.

Thanks for keeping us in the know Kebnekajse 

eace:


----------



## gypsydog (Jan 16, 2010)

Just finished PPP form dutch passion in Dec..  It didnt taste good either.  Big yielder and can eat like crazy!!  Did them in 5 gallon buckets w/sunshine#4.  They got BIG! 4 zips a plant.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 16, 2010)

I grew Nirvana's PPP outdoors last year and it is a nice smoke. I grow organically. It wasn't quite finished when the rains came, so she got chopped at least a week early. After curing, it is a hit with all who have tried it. Don't give up, it is good bud.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for the report, I am on the seed buying mission and was considering Nirvana.

I sure understand bout the taste aspect.  I want good taste second to excellent high.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 24, 2010)

Hiya gypsy im atm growing dp ppp and have done for a few years and never heard a bad comment about the taste nor the extra strong stone.

Maybe you just had a duff pack of beans but i grew/grow from clone so clone supplier probably had a keeper from his original beans.

t4


----------

